# Señal de Audio en fase invertida y etapa amplificadora.



## Vlad (Nov 15, 2008)

Hola

Me canse de buscar y hasta aprendí sobre amplificador operacionales lineas balanceadas, no balanceadas, cajas DI, etc.

Pero no encontre cual podría ser el efecto de una señal de audio en fase invertida en una etapa de potencia,

esto podría tener algun efecto negativo en los amplificador o quiza en los bafles? 

es indispendable invertirla otra vez antes de mandarla a la etapa de potencia?


Gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## alecmander (Nov 15, 2008)

*Los amplificador diferenciales tienen una salida No inversora, o sea si le inyectas una señal por Vi1 y tomas la salida por Vo2 vas a amplificar la señal sin invertirla (la ganacia de un dif es Av=(gm/2).Rc)... y una configuracion Base comun tampoco invierte fase pero su ganancia es 1..
te dejo los esquemas para que sigas averiguando...







si no tenes fuente partida podes usar una fuente contramasa pero tenes que fijar un potencial en las bases de los transistores. por lo general a la salida de un diferencial va un colector comun para tener baja impedancia de salida (z0=1/gm)*
*Nota: en caso de no usar fuente partida tenes que usar capacitores de acople para V1i y uno contramasa en la base B2.
espero que te ayude en algo... saludos*


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Nov 15, 2008)

invertida con respecto a que?
Segun lo que entendi, en la salida de un preamplificador hecho en casa hay una etapa inversora y preguntas que si hay que volver a invertir: si es esa tu pregunta te cuento que no pasa nada porque el oido no se dara cuenta que la señal esta desfasada.
Pero si tienes una etapa stereo o de mas canales y si de casualidad en algun canal de esas etapas la señal vuelve a invertirse, tendras problemas acustiscos, porque la señal en los altavoces estara desfasada, con lo que obtendras cancelaciones, perdida de graves al frente, perdida del campo stereo, o mejor dicho suena feo.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Nov 15, 2008)

Esto es lo que trato de explicarte, aunque no se si esa es tu duda, espero haber podido ayudarte en algo.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 15, 2008)

Hola Vlad
El problema con las fases invertidas en audio no está en los amplificador, sino en el sonido final resultante.
No se va a quemar nada, no se va a romper, no va a pasar nada, pero va a sonar mal.
El hecho es que las ondas se suman, y si una de ellas está justo al revés que la otra, se cancelan. Esto da una cancelación total de la onda sólo en los puntos en los que son exactamente iguales y viajando en la misma dirección. No es nada fácil que eso ocurra.
Lo que sí es fácil que ocurra es que se debiliten por este efecto. Esto es notable sobre todo en las bajas frecuencias (graves). En caso de tener una de las salidas invertida, o ponés un inversor de fase (como ya te postearon más arriba), o das vuelta las conexiones en el parlante.
Una aplicación interesante de ondas en contrafase es la conexión en puente de amplificador. En ese caso sí que se busca que estén en contrafase.
Saludos


----------



## Vlad (Nov 15, 2008)

Hola

Gracias por sus respuestas, siempre se aprenden cosas nuevas.

Aqui hay un atenuador activo, que aprovecha las impedancias de salida y entrada de los amplificador operacionales y su configuracion inversora para usar un potenciometro de carbon (o cualquier otro) como atenuador (control de volumen), tiene ganancia negativa y positiva, ademas de un buen rango dinamico.

Pero invierte la fase de la señal, en ambos canales.

Entiendo que podría invertirla nuevamente añadiendo al circuito otro operacional en configuracion inversora y con ganancia uno. Pero entre mas componentes se utilicen se empeora la SNR (relacion señal ruido) y es mas complicado de armar.

Entonces mi duda es si es indispensable invertir nuebamente la fase de la  señal (se desfasaria otros 180º y quedaría igual a la original). Puesto que es una etapa que iría justo antes de la etapa de potencia en un amplificador stereo (cualquier otra fuente de señal iria antes).

Por que entiendo que ni el amplificador ni yo nos dariamos cuenta del desface de 180º.

Gracias por todos sus valiosos comentarios.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 15, 2008)

Mientras los dos canales estén iguales, no hay drama. 
El problema se presenta cuando hay uncanal "al derecho" y otro "al revés". En tu caso los dos canales terminan invertidos con respecto a la onda original, así que no vas a tener ningún problema (Siempre que las dos ondas originales estén en fase, claro).
De todas formas, si querés quedarte más tranquilo, podés cambiar un poquito los buffers de entrada y hacerlos inversoreds, para que al invertir de nuevo la señal en los operacionales de las salidas te quede de nuevo al derecho. Vos verás...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Nov 19, 2008)

Esta tranquilo que las dos salidas de tu previo inversor estan en fase aunque esten invertidas con respecto a la entrada.


----------



## arnold18 (Ago 7, 2012)

Bueno, es verdad que cuando inviertes la polaridad en una sola señal de una banda completa o un tono puro, el oido no podrá percibirlo, pero si tienes dos fuentes emisoras ya podras notarlos...



Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Pero si tienes una etapa stereo o de mas canales y si de casualidad en algun canal de esas etapas la señal vuelve a invertirse, tendras problemas acustiscos, porque la señal en los altavoces estara desfasada, con lo que obtendrás cancelaciones, perdida de graves al frente...


Añadir a esto que no necesariamente tiene que referirse a todos los graves, principalmente va a depender primero del punto de escucha y de la frecuencia pues a diferentes longitudes de onda diferentes tiempos de llegada esto significa que para los punto en los que cierta frecuencia llegue con un desplazamiento de fase de 180º va a producirse una cancelación incluso puede producirse para frecuencias medias y altas, aunque lo mas notorio es para las graves... 



Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> ...perdida del campo stereo...


esto no necesariamente tiene que ser asi, en los estudios de grabación en la etapa de mezcla, a veces el tecnico proboca inversiones de polaridad variantes en el tiempo con un plugin denominado "phaser", con el objetivo de crear una imagen estereo para cierto instrumento.


----------

